# NQD locomotives



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Sometimes I search for steam locomotives online and I came across with the NQD locomotives. The locomotives are similar to those from LGB. I wonder if this is a good brand name?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably Newquida.
and probably illegal copies of LGB made in China..
they deny it, but it's completely obvious they are ripping off LGB..the models themselves make it perfectly clear..China rips off everything these days:

http://forums.mylargescale.com/26-european-models-prototypes/25951-newqida-coach-close-up.html

Scot


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Scot,
Thanks for the information. That is why I feel that the locomotives are very similar to LGB and I never heard about NQD company. Although, I am new to this hobby but I do research a lot to recognize something doubtful about NQD. I absolutely will not buy anything resulted from stealing other brand name's technology. That is cheating and low. Specifically, products from china are bad quality. I am a fan of LGB and will not buy these types of products which will eventually hurt LGB financially.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

From what has come forth, they bascily took advantage of tooling during the finiancial meltdown that LGB had and ownership of the tools was in question. I used to have one and your better off saving your money and getting one of the true LGB versions if you like the little Harz 2-6-2T The true LGB one runs flawlessly, can handle R1 curves with ease and the tipple headlights light up the track nicely at night. I have one of the later run 23802's with full digital factory installed sound. But I have owned the 2080d and 2180s(green cab version) and they also run excellent. Mike


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

by the fact, that none of the various owners of LGB has gone to court, to hinder the marketing of newqida in germany/europe, it is well clear, that newqida is either an authorized rip off, or no rip off at all.
while the different newqida cars are acceptable quality for little money, the loco, i had in my hands was very light, not so detailed, battery powered, with plastic wheels.
i would not buy it.

(Scot, that horse is not only dead, but also decayed. time to stop beating it.)


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

kormsen said:


> by the fact, that none of the various owners of LGB has gone to court, to hinder the marketing of newqida in germany/europe, it is well clear, that newqida is either an authorized rip off, or no rip off at all.
> while the different newqida cars are acceptable quality for little money, the loco, i had in my hands was very light, not so detailed, battery powered, with plastic wheels.
> i would not buy it.
> 
> (Scot, that horse is not only dead, but also decayed. time to stop beating it.)


or..they dont fight it, simply because it can't be fought.
The Chinese government allows it all, because illegal cloning is a huge money-maker in China, 
and if the Chinese govt wont do anything about it, there is nothing anyone can do about it. 
(and this is only the 2nd time I have ever heard of Newquida, this thread and the other one linked above, so if there is a dead horse, I am not aware of it..)
and it simply cant be denied that they are LGB copies..just check the photos on the other thread..
the models themselves tell their origin loud and clear..

Check out some other things the Chinese are doing..model trains are just the tip of the iceberg:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/rant.html

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1029301_attack-of-the-clones-chinese-copies-of-the-honda-cr-v

Scot


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> or..they dont fight it, simply because it can't be fought.
> The Chinese government allows it all, because illegal cloning is a huge money-maker in China,
> and if the Chinese govt wont do anything about it, there is nothing anyone can do about it.
> (and this is only the 2nd time I have ever heard of Newquida, this thread and the other one linked above, so if there is a dead horse, I am not aware of it..)
> ...


Scot,
I totally agree with you on the Chinese industrial espionage! The Cad software I used in my trade (MasterCam) was hacked and cloned many years ago by the Chinese.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Why am I not surprised that Communist China treats us like an enemy?
When our manufacturing was sent there, it wasn't to make it better, it is to make it cheaper. There you go ... the bottom line.
John


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Products from China are not cheap. It's just appealing to our greed. Most of my experience is that Chinese toys broke soon after I used a day. After a few experiences, I learned that it is cheap to buy good quality products and must not made in China. Cheap toys from china are toxic. They used toxic chemicals in the manufacturing process including paints that contain mercury and heavy metals like zinc, cadmium and more that cause brain damage to the users. In general, in the past 3 decades till now, they export to America bad products which turned into giant trash, a heavy headache for this country, but in turn they stock in their pockets 2 trillions dollars that now we owe them. I like Scot's articles which asked why we like to buy cheap while we don't have jobs and money. Would that be great to have jobs by retaining companies in America, and we can buy good quality products which pose no health and waste concerns .


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Scottychaos said:


> or..they dont fight it, simply because it can't be fought.
> The Chinese government allows it all, because illegal cloning is a huge money-maker in China,
> and if the Chinese govt wont do anything about it, there is nothing anyone can do about it.
> ...


you are right, that the germans couldn't stop the chinese production.
but the Europeans are still very sharp about illegal copies. so they could stop import and selling IN europe. - what they do not do in this case.


----------

